# (new?) hans zimmer interview



## gsilbers (Jan 25, 2012)

http://www.musikmachen.de/Stories/Interview-mit-Hans-Zimmer (http://www.musikmachen.de/Stories/Inter ... ans-Zimmer)

dunno if its new or old but interesting sttuff


----------



## choc0thrax (Jan 25, 2012)

I want a Zebra now cuz Mr. Hans makes music good with it.


Good interview.


----------



## Nostradamus (Jan 26, 2012)

gsilbers @ Wed Jan 25 said:


> http://www.musikmachen.de/Stories/Interview-mit-Hans-Zimmer
> 
> dunno if its new or old but interesting sttuff



Not new, but quite interesting, though.


----------



## adg21 (Jan 26, 2012)

Anyone know the interview date?


----------



## Blackster (Jan 26, 2012)

Since it was released on musikmachen.de in mid of April 2011 I assume it was shot at the beginning of 2011.


----------



## Mike Marino (Jan 26, 2012)

Yeah, I haven't seen it before. Some great questions though leading to some feedback from Hans I've not heard yet. Always fun to hear about some of the back story as well as his take on the sample library stuff (although I'd imagine that his opinion of lifeless samples is starting to warm-up a bit since then with the strides taken by developers).

Thanks for the share.

- Mike


----------



## Ed (Jan 26, 2012)

Cool interview! Not seen it before either, thanks for posting it!

Hans always seems so cool in these.


----------



## JBZeon (Jan 26, 2012)

If you like Hans Zimmer interviews maybe you like a Docu-biography about Hans Zimmer in 2011 called "Hans zimmer - Der Sound für Hollywood", its in Youtube, german only.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=8cUtwIDgMHs


----------



## adg21 (Jan 26, 2012)

It was interesting hearing Hans talk about future of samples. Both on sample modelling but also on the traditional model of sampling - that of capturing relatively static performances and combining them to create a playable instrument - and how we can advance on that - it also reminded me a bit of what 8dio has been advocating. I liked the interviewer's suggestion of capturing 'performances' and then using melodyne and reverse engineering an instrument.


----------

